# St George Island FL - fishing 10/10-10/13



## 95g atl (Oct 6, 2019)

My son has a birthday next week and also it is their "fall break" for school.  He wanted to go to the beach.  We usually go to Mexico Beach, however, the hurricane really beat the heck out of that place and the usual places we've stayed are nonexistent (destroyed).  Looked at some other options, but the feasible ones are already booked --- only ones left are the 4000 sq ft beach houses that are as much as a down payment for a short vacation.  Makes zero sense with just him and I.

First time booking St George Island FL, and first time will be there.  Taking a 19 foot center console Carolina Skiff.  Definitely not an offshore package and I have little desire to try and go offshore with my limited ocean experience and on a small boat.  The boat draft is extremely shallow, though I don't want to destroy my outboard on a sandbar OR oyster bar.  What i'm thinking is launch at the St George Island Boat Ramp and tool around Apalachicola Bay.  The Bay is HUGE and there is no way with a long weekend we'd be able to explore all of it.  Doesn't matter what we catch as we release everything.  My son is going to be 9 years old and we've been to Lanier dozens of times and haven't caught anything "large".  I'd like to show him that dad can get him some good memories with reeling in some good size fish/shark/rays/ whatever fights.  Again, doesn't matter what as i'm releasing it back into the water.

I have saltwater gear already, not as much as a guide or true weekend pro, but enough to get by.  I have GULP shrimp, lures, etc., but can definitely go on Amazon today/tomorrow and order what else is needed. 

*Any folks out there that have experience in Apalachicola Bay and can offer some advice on what we should be doing/going/using/etc....?*

I've even thought about one day driving to Indian Pass and launching there, and perhaps going around St Vincent Island.  That channel is suppose to have a large shark population, might be interesting.  (I have some medium size circle hooks for shark).

Thanks in advance fellas!


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 6, 2019)

Right now folks been catching them up against the grass drifting poggies up next to the water grass line.  If you follow St George island fishing on Facebook they got a lot good info on what going on rite now


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 6, 2019)

You might also want to check out the Sate Park at the end of St. George.
Boat ramps and some "back water" areas that would be perfect for your size boat etc.


----------



## douginga (Oct 7, 2019)

If you want to get on some big fish, you can catch Bull Reds from the beach on Indian Pass. They should be showing up now & be there through the fall. 
I use either chunks of fresh mullet or blue crab for bait. 100 lb leader or so with a 8/0 circle hook & you'll need at least a 4 oz spider type weight, the current really rips through the pass. Do the best on outgoing tide, honestly only time I fish there anymore.


----------



## GONoob (Oct 7, 2019)

I always bring a couple crab pots. We caught blue and stone crab and an 11" flounder couple weeks ago. Small sharks/rays can be caught with squid/cut bait. Whiting/trout on frozen shrimp.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.

I have FIVE big crab traps, but haven't had great success last spring break.  Might bring a couple vs five since they take up SO much room on the boat.

Indian Pass, been there but never launched a boat, yes heard the current is STRONG...!!!  I only have 2 & 3 oz pyramid weights  

Never been to St George Island so presuming there is a place to buy shrimp, squid and some bait to cut. 

Doug - nice fish your lady has!!!!  Awesome, that would be the size that would put up a fight. I like it....!


----------



## GONoob (Oct 7, 2019)

I buy mackeral from farmers market $.99/lb to use as shark/crab bait. Also, shrimp for $1.99.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 7, 2019)

GONoob said:


> I buy mackeral from farmers market $.99/lb to use as shark/crab bait. Also, shrimp for $1.99.


Here in Suwanee, we have a large asian market (HMart).  I'll try there.... 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 7, 2019)

You can almost always catch fish in the bay under a Cajun thunder popping cork with a jig under it. We usually just drift the flats then mark the depth we get our bites in and target that depth.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 7, 2019)

oops1 said:


> You can almost always catch fish in the bay under a Cajun thunder popping cork with a jig under it. We usually just drift the flats then mark the depth we get our bites in and target that depth.



Just ordered THREE of them off Amazon!

Any more suggestions to get?  Today is the last day for me to order off Prime and get to the house by Wednesday........


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 7, 2019)

No trout or redfish deserves to be caught with a foreign ditch shrimp.


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 7, 2019)

Theres a couple Bait shops on the island.My favorite one is in East Point, that I can never remember the name.Not trying to be an a@#, there is a lot of good reading if you put St George fishing in the search bar on this site....it's how I taught myself. I am also no where near an expert.There is a good chance of big black drum using blue crabs off the old bridge....mainland side. I'll be down there Saturday..... If you see guy pulling two kayaks and looking like a tourist, it'll probably be me. Think we are staying off 6th st

Joe


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 8, 2019)

95g atl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I have FIVE big crab traps, but haven't had great success last spring break.  Might bring a couple vs five since they take up SO much room on the boat.
> 
> ...


You can buy about everything you 


95g atl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I have FIVE big crab traps, but haven't had great success last spring break.  Might bring a couple vs five since they take up SO much room on the boat.
> 
> ...





95g atl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I have FIVE big crab traps, but haven't had great success last spring break.  Might bring a couple vs five since they take up SO much room on the boat.
> 
> ...


Fishermans choice is where we buy our bait they have fresh shrimp if available and frozen. Plus if you talk to the older man in their his name is Charles he will help you with whats biting and where


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 8, 2019)

RGRJN said:


> Theres a couple Bait shops on the island.My favorite one is in East Point, that I can never remember the name.Not trying to be an a@#, there is a lot of good reading if you put St George fishing in the search bar on this site....it's how I taught myself. I am also no where near an expert.There is a good chance of big black drum using blue crabs off the old bridge....mainland side. I'll be down there Saturday..... If you see guy pulling two kayaks and looking like a tourist, it'll probably be me. Think we are staying off 6th st
> 
> Joe


Fishermans choice


----------



## GONoob (Oct 8, 2019)

95g atl said:


> Here in Suwanee, we have a large asian market (HMart).  I'll try there....
> Thanks for the suggestion.



Thats where I get em'!! Well, the pleasent hill one lol. I also go to buford hwy farmers market, right off the hwy.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for all the helpful advice....!!!

If anyone else is going to St George Island, Indian Pass, and Mexico Beach during October 10-13, PM me your number.  Maybe we can compare notes.


----------



## jfinch (Oct 9, 2019)

I am going to be at Indian pass till Monday.  95g atl and I already have each others info.  Would be great to share as much info as possible so everyone that is there can catch a mess of fish.


----------



## Joel (Oct 9, 2019)

jfinch said:


> I am going to be at Indian pass till Monday.  95g atl and I already have each others info.  Would be great to share as much info as possible so everyone that is there can catch a mess of fish.


Please post how y'all do.   I'm heading down Saturday for a week.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 11, 2019)

Thursday results:  windy as heck. White caps in bay. Beach had 2-3 foot waves. 
Went to boat ramp and didn’t even think I’d be able to launch with the waves pounding against dock.


----------



## Msteele (Oct 11, 2019)

95g atl said:


> Thursday results:  windy as heck. White caps in bay. Beach had 2-3 foot waves.
> Went to boat ramp and didn’t even think I’d be able to launch with the waves pounding against dock.



When the wind is bad I head to the state park and launch at the boy scout ramp.  There are some good oyster bars out there to fish.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. First time to St George Island. Weather is fabulous for beach time. 

On way to Indian pass area now. 
Hopefully less wind per another forum member that was there yesterday. ?

Hoping to get around St vincent island and explore that area. Worse case can go into the sound or just hang out at the beach. 

12.5 mpg and 60-65mph towing the boat from Suwanee was BLAH. Hopefully can use the boat


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 11, 2019)

Whatch out for the oyster bars at indian pass


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 11, 2019)

Indian pass now. Rough and windy.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 11, 2019)

Flounder
Redfish
Catfish 
Between PSJ and MEXICO beach


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 11, 2019)

When the winds from the east or west the bay’s not much fun.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 11, 2019)

Wasn’t too bad until late afternoon when we did the 10-15 miles or so back to Presnells. Pretty rough coming in. 

All in all. Worth every penny is the extra gas towing and hassle. 

Beaches are beyond awesome


----------



## jfinch (Oct 12, 2019)

No luck in the bay, just trash fish.  Did good today along the bouy line on triple tale.  All short about 14-15" but lots of fun.


----------



## Fourfingers (Oct 12, 2019)

If the wind is blowing in from Eastpoint it is usually calmer on the main land side might be easier to put in at ramp in Eastpoint and fish the bay and river inlets


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 12, 2019)

95g atl said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I have FIVE big crab traps, but haven't had great success last spring break.  Might bring a couple vs five since they take up SO much room on the boa


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 12, 2019)

There is a park on the bay side off 6th Street that has a bunch of overflow ponds, we always catch blue crabs to eat and for bait using just a fishing pole and net. Don’t sleep on the pier, the wife and I were down there first of May and managed a 36” red and a 30”black drum off the island side pier using crab as bait. Also fish the surf and watch for bait exploding on top. Good luck


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 14, 2019)

Back to GA last night......!!!!

Here are some updates:  
Saturday Indian Pass.  Wow, the current is STRONG.  Holy smokes, that is the weirdest feeling being pushed around at slow speed with the current going in every direction.  Was going around the point of Indian Pass and St Vincent Island.  Depth gauge was between 1.0 feet and 2.2 feet.  Hit bottom a few times with prop.  Was a little bit of a white knuckle ride, as soon as we got out to about 5 feet around the point, I opened the throttle and NOTHING.  Snapped the dang throttle cable.  -----Better at the beginning of the trip than 10 miles away from the ramp.  

Turned around and headed back - lucky it broke at about 2000 rpm than 5500 rpm.  Was able to make it back (sweating bullets) and shut the motor about 40 yards from the ramp and drifted in.  Bummer!!!!  Spent the rest of the time at Mexico Beach.  

==================
The best news was after Indian Pass and heading to Mexico Beach, stopped by to check out a house for sale.  It was pretty messed up.  Spoke to an older fella and we got to chatting for awhile.  He wants to sell his place in the same area.  So we took a look at the house and agreed on the price.  I drafted up the purchase contract this morning and will be calling him shortly to mail it out to him.  HOPEFULLY HOPEFULLY HOPEFULLY we will have our own place a few blocks from the beach.  A dream I've had for quite some time!!!!

Would be nice to leave all the beach crap, boat, etc., in FL and not have to haul all that stuff back and forth.  That's the worse part of any trip IMO.  Especially going thru Atlanta nonsense and the idiots that don't understand when folks are towing stuff, it takes longer to stop and slower to merge.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 14, 2019)

I went down to SGI onThursday. Was gonna fish in the bay on Friday but too windy for me.

Got up Saturday morning and dumped the boat at a friends dock. Headed out. None of my electronics were working (had just put in new batteries on Thursday morning at 5:00am before I hit the road). Ended up putting the boat back on the trailer and figured would just watch ballgames all day.

Ended up isolating my problem to a faulty circuit breaker. Trip to Wefings to buy the part and an hour later my wife and I had my boat in the water and were soon catching fish (and didn't have to watch the Bulldog debacle).

Ended up keeping 2 mid-slot reds and 4 nice trout (largest trout was 23"). Caught a few others. Mostly caught on Gulp jerk shad.

Saturday was a beautiful day on the water.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 14, 2019)

95g atl said:


> Back to GA last night......!!!!
> 
> Here are some updates:
> Saturday Indian Pass.  Wow, the current is STRONG.  Holy smokes, that is the weirdest feeling being pushed around at slow speed with the current going in every direction.  Was going around the point of Indian Pass and St Vincent Island.  Depth gauge was between 1.0 feet and 2.2 feet.  Hit bottom a few times with prop.  Was a little bit of a white knuckle ride, as soon as we got out to about 5 feet around the point, I opened the throttle and NOTHING.  Snapped the dang throttle cable.  -----Better at the beginning of the trip than 10 miles away from the ramp.
> ...


Dude! You went to the gulf fishing & caught a house! Congratulations!


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 15, 2019)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I went down to SGI onThursday. Was gonna fish in the bay on Friday but too windy for me.
> 
> Got up Saturday morning and dumped the boat at a friends dock. Headed out. None of my electronics were working (had just put in new batteries on Thursday morning at 5:00am before I hit the road). Ended up putting the boat back on the trailer and figured would just watch ballgames all day.
> 
> ...



We were there the same time!!!!
Man, Thursday and Friday were ROUGH at SGI.
Friday was great at PSJ Bay
Saturday was great at Indian Pass - until the throttle cable busted.

Think I'll be back to PSJ/MB in November/December.  Try it again!


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 14, 2019)

*UPDATE:*
*closed on the house last week.  It's ALL MINE now.  woohoo.*
Oh, happened to break my leg three weeks ago and had to have surgery (pins/rod/screws) so there is not a dog gone thing I can do for another 6 weeks. 

The good news is, had the boat fixed BEFORE leg broke so it is ready when i'm healed.

Was hoping to get down there for thanksgiving week to fish and do some things to the house.  NOPE............!  Crutches and boat/sand don't work.

Very humbling............


----------



## tad1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Man, wishing you a speedy recovery.
Congrats on the house maybe you can work on tying some fishing rigs or getting organized!
      JT


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 15, 2019)

tad1 said:


> Man, wishing you a speedy recovery.
> Congrats on the house maybe you can work on tying some fishing rigs or getting organized!
> JT


Thank you!!!
Just takes time they say.
Keeping the mind sane is the hardest part.


----------



## jfinch (Nov 18, 2019)

Congrats on the house.  Hate to hear about the leg, hope it heals quick.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 28, 2019)

jfinch said:


> Congrats on the house.  Hate to hear about the leg, hope it heals quick.


Thank you.
today marks the 4 week since surgery.  Doc says "about" 4 more to go.  Arggg!

I want to get down to MB FL again!!!  Want to do some remodeling on the house and already have some friends that would like to rent it a week at a time for their vacations.


----------

